

Present or build your startup at Startup Riot and win $10k investment - sanjayparekh
http://startupriot.com/show/atlanta-2012

======
andrewmwatson
I've pitched at StartupRiot twice now and it gets better every year. Sanjay
and his team put on an AMAZING event with great speakers. People like David
Hauser, Andrew Warner, Robert Scoble etc have been there in the past.

It's a huge opportunity to meet people that can help you start or grow your
company. DO IT.

------
dabent
I presented at Startup Riot and it was a life-changing day. There are great
presenters to learn from, the chance to get some exposure and make connections
with like-minded people and investors. If you're running a startup, this is a
great opportunity to move it ahead.

